# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  New luxury hotel The Reef

## Peter NJ

http://www.anguilla-beaches.com/the-...cuisinart.html

----------


## stbartshopper

Never been to Anguilla. How do you compare it to SBH?

----------


## KevinS

Flat, better beaches, nice people, EC Dollar, drive on the left.

----------


## LindaP

Saw that Peter....but looks like there's some controversy on the design.....

----------


## Peter NJ

Linda do you mean how tall it is? I never thought anguilla would see an elevator!

----------


## julianne

Looks more suitable for Miami than Anguilla!

----------

